# Canadian Nissan Dealerships



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

HI,

Since many of my fellow Canadians in the X-Trail area of the NissanForums.com message board have requested this Topic be started, I will be the first to do so.

Please use this section to help others evaluate and draw their own conclusions concerning Dealerships in their area. Many of us have both positive and/or negative comments concerning the Dealers we are puchasing/leasing our vehicles from but do not have an area to voice our opinions, now we do!

Our hope with this section to make Nissan aware of the positive and/or negative concerns/feedback we have when dealing with their dealers. When we as the consumer are spending so much money on cars we want to make sure that we are treated properly, with respect and dignity.

Some Dealers are fantastic while other are not, we have to make them aware that this forums exists and that our voice will be heard and changes or honors should be made/given.

I hope that we can all make this constructive and informative for everyone in Canada who is about to purchase/lease/service their Nissan. Please post your comments about your experiences, good/bad and share this with everyone so that we call all be aware of what the marketplace has to offer.

This should be enjoyable and please remember the rules of the forum when posting.


----------



## Madmax (Apr 30, 2002)

In Calgary you have to go to Brasso Nissan. (Consumer's choice award). 

Also if you are looking into a car at Brasso, please let me know through PM.

Max


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

*GREAT SALES PEOPLE / WORST SERVICE DPT.*

RE: 2005 NISSAN X-TRAIL AWD/SE / WILLOWDALE NISSAN NORTH YORK.

Since you asked, there you go!
At the original car delivery my master key was lost, can happen! “ok”
Waited for 2-3 weeks, first they tried to locate than had to order another one! “ok”
Finally arrived and I was called by the sales person, asked how long will it take, told me max ½ hr and no need for an app, just drop by! “Fine”.
Next they I dropped by, look for the sales person which was not there, asked around and were told to go service dpt. which my key might be there already. “ok”
Went to service dpt. and told them the story, still for that, they asked me to either leave the car for the day bc. it was late afternoon, and/or make an app. for next they which will take at least 2-3 hrs. to cut the key and re-program? Anyhow I made an appointment for the next day and left the car there along with my cell# and asked them to call me if it finishes early and/or if they need me for something. After 2 hrs. I went back to find out what happened the guy who served me told me that, they could not find my key and the sales person who looks after me might have it, and unfortunately bc. It was her day-off therefore they can not find her to ask and/or get the key from where it was. I was so upset and disappointed and asked him why did he not call me to tell me this much earlier instead made me wait two hrs for nothing!!! I was almost going to loose it but I held back. Went inside and found my friend told him what happened and he got very upset too. We both went to the service dpt. and after a few minute investigations he found out that, the key was in the parts dpt. and waiting under my name. He got mad and asked them to finish it up a.s.a.p. Anyhow I waited another over two hrs. and it was done finally! I was handed the key and the car was waiting at the back parking lot. Went to pick up the car, first thing I noticed big oil marks on my windshield from inside especially the driver side, oil marks all over at the door frame inside and out as well as oil marks on driver side step frame. My fuse was blown!!! I sat to start the car to take it closer to the service door and blow up about what they did! WAIT, More!!!!!!!!! The key was not fitting properly plus the steering wheel tilt was left loose???? I went there and gave them well!!! Asked them to clean the car imm. and fix the key properly!! They cleaned the car of course and buffed the key and told me that key was new and it will get used and work better in time. “Still not perfect!” I was so upset, from there I went to my friend again and told him what happened, he was so upset too and told me that the people who works in there are animals and have no respect at all! “Doesn’t help me”! 
Another time the car needed alignment, it was very slightly pulling right and the steering wheel was not centered! I made an appointment, again waited at least 2-3 hrs. to be fixed, after it was done, there you go! There was again oil marks on the places where they hold and step in the car even though I asked the guy when I dropped the car, to ask the workers pls. to be careful and work clean! I Gave UP!
After alignment I noticed the car was feeling harder on bumps and etc. After driving a few days I kept telling my self it should not be like this and finally decided to check the tire pressures, Guess WHAT!!! Every tire had different pressure and extremely loaded!!! “39.5/38/37.5/36” “THIS IS COLD MEASUREMENTS”!!!!!!!!! It should be 32 psi as it says at the label on the door panel!!! 
Amazing isn’t it??????? So you all have to be careful guys!!!!!

Adding to this; 
1) There were two very small ripps present on the front bumper at the delivery which I thing it may have happened at freight, I showed to the service at that time, a) they said they did not have the paint for the car yet, b) I have to leave the car at least for a day. " I wont boather!"
2) I had my windows tinted and some and very small bubbles were present, again I have to leave the car for a day to get it fixed. " I wont boather for this one eather!"
I wouldn't mint if they would give me a loaner! But they won't!!!!


----------



## Ynott (Sep 9, 2004)

Scarborough Nissan, located at Warden/Eglinton. Had a good purchasing experience, salesman was very knowledgeable and helpful (Oliver). If anyone is considering purchasing there, I would recommend him. As far as servicing, haven't personally done anything there as its my X-trail is my first Nissan. HOwever my wife has been taking her now defunct(and traded in Sentra) to this dealership for service for a while now, and has nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Metro Nissan - Lasalle Quebec*

I have only positive comments on Metro Nissan. 

I purchased my first Nissan after my lemon of a GM car gave out in 1995 and have not looked back. 

I purchased a Nissan Altima from Metro Nissan in Dorval where they were then located. They say first impressions are everything, but not only first, but every time I have dealt with Metro Nissan it has been positive.

I recently purchased an X-Trail to go along with my 350,000 K Altima 1995 that is still running well.

I have sent many people to Metro Nissan over the years, and all have had positive comments to make, and still do. I can remember horror stories and recently with my wife's Camaro (Sold via eBay) dealing with GM Dealerships and why I would never purchase from GM or a North American Car manufacturer ever again.

Walk into Metro Nissan and your dealing with a staff that is not only professional but polite, helpful, and give you respect that you want to have as a customer.

I have been there many times over the years for Service and being in the field of Advertising, I tend to notice how things operate in a different view than most people.

I have had the chance to observe the interactions between Metro Nissan's Service center and other customers while I am waiting for my car. My experience has been always positive. While viewing how others are treated, everyone is treated the same, with dignity and respect. Repaires / Bills are explained in detail, questions that are asked are answered. Both Roger and David under the direction of Rene are a perfect example of how customer service should be given to a client.

Recently I have had to deal with Serge Nadon, head of Parts, again, excellent service. 

Calls are answered pomptly, if not, returned in a timely manner. Sales staff not pushy but make you comfortable again under the Direction of Denis and Serge Bazinet.

It starts from the top and Sam Levinson who owns Metro Nissan has done a remarkable job with his staff. I have not seen much turnover of staff over the years and this as well speaks loudly of the Management and working conditions at Metro Nissan, this in turn, having happy employees is always passed on to the customer.

On a few occasions over the years I have had to deal with another Nissan Dealership in Montreal (SPINELLI NISSAN) since they are 5 minutes away from where I live and Metro Nissan is 25 minutes from my house. The experience I had was not pleasant and when one dealer puts down another, that it speaks loudly about what and who they are and what they represent. I came in for an oil change and the first thing they said was "Oh you did not purchase this from us (Metro Nissan Sticker), you went to Metro Nissan (Dorval).... They have a very bad reputation that everyone knows about but your here now".

I walked out... it was not worth dealing with a Dealer like this. I do not like driving (especially during Montreal Rush Hour) to Lasalle from the West Island but it is worth it to be treated properly and professionally.

Do I recommend Metro Nissan, YES... if you want a high class Nissan Dealer, that gives you quality sale/service from start to finish, they are the one. Are they perfect no, but they do take care of any problems you may have.

Stephen


----------



## Hagtex (Jul 9, 2004)

WHERE ARE ALL THOSE PEOPLE?


----------



## gingertwist (Jun 18, 2004)

I purchased my X-Trail at Meadow Way Nissan in Pitt Meadows B.C. The sales staff is very friendly and knowledgeable. I haven't had my car in for servicing yet, so can't comment on that area. Would definitely recommend them for sales. :thumbup:


----------



## Outback (Jun 3, 2004)

I purchased my 03 Pathy at Shirwood Nissan in Alberta, I live in Manitoba, they are far the best dealership out there for service & sales :thumbup: 
I flew over there and drove it back there was a scratch on the windshield and I scuffed up the trim inside on the ride home. They flew down a couple days later and cleared everything up. I went to the 2 dealerships in winnipeg they told me nothing was covered under warranty :bs: since I never bought the pathy from them. I was at the dealership the manager showed up from Alberta he knew I was there and fixed everything that was scratched. 
I can't say that I ever was dealt with as much respect from any other Dealership exspecially Nissan dealers as they are far the worst out there.
I will definately fly back if I buy another Nissan!
:cheers:


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Great Service*

Hi All,

I am suprised that there is not more traffic in this Topic good and bad. As many of you know the only propblem I have had is with the Roof Sunroof Wind deflector... that a piece kept on flying off on a regular basis.

Metro Nissan repaired this three times for me, finally gluing the rubber piece on the kept flying off.

Over a montha ago, Roger ordered the wiring set and rear fog light (Same one that Marc and I have) for his X-Trail. At about the same time I fined my Waxing for winter or my X-Trail and noticed a piece missing from my deflector, so off I went to Metro Nissan and ordered this part as well.

Well it has been three tries going to Metro Nissan for Roger's light, this morning they got all the correct parts and pieces for him to do the installation. As for my Defector yesterday they receive my part finally but it was the wrong one. Serge Nadon (Parts Manager) who is always great to deal with and extremely pleasant was fed up with not only my wait but not getting the correct part.

This morning he handed me a complete Deflector in the box and told me to keep it as long as need and to replace the deflector if need be, no charge, just bring back the set and/or pieces that I do not need.

This is service, this is why Nissan along with the other Japanese Manufacturers are doing so well and why GM, Ford and Chrysler are not.

I grew up in a GM household every three years a new car (My parents decision at the time.. once warranty went, get rid of it) Our cars had nothing but problems on a regular basis yet my family loved GM. The last straw was when a local dealer tried to screw us (yes they are still in business) and we mentioned lawyers they backed down.

I have been with Nissan for 12 years now and do not regrey my decision. Metro Nissan as always impressed me with their Customer Service and honesty over the years. First impressions make a difference, word of mouth makes a difference, Look at GM now and look at the Nissan, Toyota, Honda and Hyundai.

Would I ever look at an American/Canadian Vehicle again, or would my Family and freinds, none of them have Northa American Vehicles and this speaks for itself.

Not only is the dealer the front line for a manufacturer even though they are independently owned, if they do not support the customer and if the manufacturer does not support the dealer and their products what does this say for the quality of what is being built by them.

I laugh at the advertisements and I work in and Ad Agency... when they all use the wording " Best in Initial Quality" yes when they come out of the factory they are great, but once you drive them they fall apart. 

The GM's, Ford and Chryslers have much to learn about quality control, dealer and customer satisfaction and reliability, they just don't have it and people want and demand this and why the others like Nissan are doing so well.

Again my thanks to Nissan and Metro Nissan Lasalle for Excellent customer service and support.

Stephen


----------



## 06xtrail (Oct 18, 2005)

Calgary
I went to both Fish Creek and Brasso when looking for my X-trail and the guys as fish creek were useless. Felt like I was in a used car dealership. At one point they said " yes we can get that red '06 for you. lets work some some numbers and see how serious you are, but we dont want to write anything down."
We just got frustrated with them.
We bought at Brasso Nissan, very professional people. got our car 4 days faster then promised and its been perfect. :thumbup: 
No wonder they have been around forever. Kinda like Southside Nissan in Vancouver. Always was professional and helpfull, even when I was young and didnt have much money and was looking for service for my then new truck.
Mark


----------



## Zeetoyz (Aug 5, 2004)

Brantford & Oakville Nissan:
I have had several items serviced or replaced at these 2 dealerships , Great Customer Service and the Parts Departments are first rate. Rick Scott (parts manager) at Brantford Nissan is very knowledge about most of the Nissan & Datsun Parts that are available as well as Nismo Items.Jamie Wilson( parts manager) at Oakville Nissan has Nismo parts available and this is where I had my Stillen Supercharger installed.I have dealt with Oakville for over 12 yrs :thumbup:


----------



## surfguy17 (Feb 4, 2006)

*williowdale nissan*

hi i have a new nissan x-trail and i bought it and have it serviced at willowdale nissan and i havent had any problems what so ever. They got a new service manager in feb 2005 and also new service advisors and technicans so the service there is excellent and i havent had any problems so if i were u i would revist that dealership because im extremly happy with there service


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

Guelph
Used car sales: total pressure cooker. Sat through a 30min speil before even allowed to go see the truck. Then had to drive with the saleman on a boring around the block test drive - no time to test anything out. Got back and the salesman disappeared never to return. A total waste of time so I bought a Frontier from another place.

Had my Fronty in for service. Went well and everything was fixed. They mentioned tehre was a recall for the truck and were able to fix it the same day. They have a great repair crew.


----------



## drtdvl (May 29, 2006)

*West End Nissan (Edmonton)*

Purchased my X-Trail from West End Nissan in Edmonton, AB. The sale portion of the process went very well (less than an hour).

Upon picking up the car, things went south...
- Car had over 600 km on it
- Car had one paint scratch on the door 
- Interior was not clean. their was still mud stains on the floor in both the front and back
- Car was not picked up that day.
- Returned the second day, the scratch was still visible and the interior was still dirty. They decided to send the car to a body shop and the interior was detailed again.
-Returned two days later and the car had a minor scratch which was immediately polished out. The interior was still a bit stained by the dead pedal but I decided to clean this myself.
- Upon taking the car home, I noticed the front bumper was scratched down to the black plastic. Returned to the dealer where they booked me in for a visit in a weeks time with the likelihood of getting the bumper repainted.

From all this, the most positive part of this process is the service manager and general manager have been extremely responsive! They listen, they have returned my calls within the same day and they are acting on the problems.

I hope the above problems are not an indication of how the car will perform in the future as it has sure been fun to drive.


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*36,000 Km Service*

Well I must say I am impressed with Metro Nissan in Lasalle, Quebec... again. I went for my 24 months servicing but they only did the 36K plan!.. telling me I did not need the 24 month plan! Obviously not out to make money!!

BUT - I heard one of their Repair people talking about the alignment special to another customer. I asked them to do thie on my X-trail since I never had it done. I watched as they did it and I was glad I had it done. The alignment was off! When I asked the Service Manager (Rene) why they never asked me to do it... they said that they should remind people more about this! I am also stupid for not requesting it before given the condition of the roads in and around Montreal. 

I also had a belt changed (they did not charge me) that was making a squeeking noise when running hot.

When I left the dealership the handling was so much better! Rotated the tires as well.. but what a difference having the alignment!

They were not busy at all today at Metro Nissan and I had a great time talking to some of the mechanics as well and they all said that the X-trail has been the most problem free vehicle Nissan has on the market..

The total for the service including Mobil1 synthetic oil, belt change, lubrication, alignment .. etc... with tax $191.00 Canadian... I am not complaining at all!! 

I still recommend Metro for both sale and after sale service!

Stephen


----------



## disappointed (Aug 16, 2006)

*Ottawa - Do NOT go to 417 Nissan!*

Ottawa:

Do NOT go to 417 Nissan!

Here is a thread I posted in another forum that could help other members decide what that think!

----------


I was set to purchase a Nissan X-Trail from 417 Nissan today. We negotiated the price and the trade-in with 417 Nissan. Everything seemed fine until immediately after we were asked to pay a $500.00 deposit. I expressed my concern about paying a deposit without having the deal in writing but was assured it was "completely refundable". We paid the deposit and I wrote "refundable" right on the slip. Immediately after signing for the deposit, the sales guy left and the "sales manager" who was supposed to do the contracts came over to us. He had all the calculations already worked up on a form and, surprise surprise, the deal was now $1500.00 more than we negotiated. We were told that the trade-in was based on an improper appraisal (i.e based on a 2004 and not a 2001) and hence the trade-in dropped by $1500.00. This was extremely strange since we had it appraised at three other places and no one gave a trade-in value as low as their new trade-in value. And a 2004 model for my car would be worth much more than the original trade in that was given. Also, it would be very strange that such an error could ever have been made since 417 Nissan appraised my car TWICE. I brought it in two weeks ago and then it was appraised a second time today. Since the only reason we were going to go with this dealership was convenience (we live very close by), we told them "no thanks" and walked out.

It was very clear to me that this was a sales tactic being used. There was no way that the manager had time to discover the error and make up new sales figures in the seconds after we gave our deposit. There was also no way that my car would ever have been given such a low appraisal as a 2004. I also was present when the appraisal was given two weeks ago for my car and it clearly was for a 2001 because I obtained by registration information for the salesperson. Finally, the "sales manager" seemed quite surprised that we were not going to take the X-trail despite the deceptive practices. I guess this type of thing has worked for them in the past! Oh, and then they said they couldn't return the deposit because the "girl in accounting" has gone home for the day (in that short of time??). They said we would get it tomorrow. 

So my question is, how can I do anything about this? Does Nissan have a complaints department that addresses deceptive practices of their dealers? I have checked the Better Business Bureau and this dealership is not a member (not surprisingly). I am infuriated by all this and want to prevent them from doing this type of thing to others.

Can anyone help me find the right people to speak with or write to?

Thanks!


----------



## DogfoodEnforcer (Aug 17, 2006)

i just got mine from Regency Nissan in North Vancouver, BC

very friendly dealer and finance guy.

i had to wait 2 weeks for delivery, partly beacuse i didnt want a freakin demo, and also because the one that was just about in vancouver got snatched up just before i got it ordered.

so 2 weeks come by and i get a call saying it just got in via rail to vancouver. it was 8pm when the dealer called me, and he said he would get a guy down there tomorrow or the day after to pick it up. but he said it would most likely be the monday that i would get it.

low and behold, sunday rolls around and my phone rings, "i got your truck! wanna come pick it up?" so i went and got it. 

it was spotlessly clean, and had 35-40km on it, which is fine by me. 

the negotiations were easy, got my trade in bumped up a few grand with barely any hassle.

the problem came witht eh financing. i brought a paystub and even my newest cheque..."ok, thats great...thats all we need."

since then (2 weeks) i have been hounded by the finance department saying i didnt provide adequate proof of my money and employment, and that nissan wont approve my loan...they say i need a letter from my employers stating that i do in fact work for them and how much i make. fair enough...only thing is that my employer is out in the middle of nowhere in cambodia checking up on their mining properties...no internet, fax, or phone where he is.lol. so i tell the guy..and he goes, "oh ok...thats fine." yet he insists on calling me about 5-6 more times in the following one week. DOES MY BOSS NEED TO DROP WHAT HE'S DOING, FLY HOME, AND WRITE A LETTER RIGHT AT THAT BLOODY MOMENT?!?!? 

even today, i JUST got home froma weekend in the states...turn my phone on as i come over the border and BOOM....phone rings...its the guy again. "wheres your letter?" "i assume it's in my boss's head in the middle of a cambodian jungle." (i think to myself).
"oh..well i need that letter." 
"umm...its 3am in thailand\cambodia right now...ill get it as soon as he gets back into civilization."
"oh, by the way. i want your income tax receipts from last year as well..."
at that i got kind of pissed off. first off i just needed to show thema paystub...then a letter, now my taxes...and i cant go a day without being bugged...

thats the only thing that pissed me off about the whole transaction. its kind of expected as im only 22 and its the first time ive ever got a loan out, but i also have a cosigner and everything...yet they're still busting my balls.

also, when working out the price, i gave the dealer a ballpark figure of what i wanted to pay per month (550$ a month over 36 months)...not only did he hack the price down from 580, but got it down to like 540$! with that extra cash i was able to pay off the "life insurance" bullsh*t and a couple of other things..so that made me happy.

i still havent had to use their service department so i cant complain or rave about it yet, but from talking to some of the young mechanics back tehre they seem like very good guys\mechanics...ill only use the place for warranty work tho, as i have an absolutely brilliant mechanic who never rips me off and my mechanic bills are less than half of what i paid elsewhere


----------



## Pezzy (Nov 20, 2006)

Brampton North Nissan (formerly Dermac Nissan) -- Brampton, ON

I have nothing but good things to say about this dealership. I bought my pathy there, and have driven 85 km's across the GTA to get it serviced there. Their service department are amazing, I never leave feeling like I've been ripped off... They take good care of me & my truck.


----------



## Snafu (Dec 17, 2005)

Pezzy sounds so familiar.

Based on what I have heard my vote goes to BNN. They help folks modding thier trucks for off roading fun.


----------



## enigma19_78 (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey Guys:

Just picked up my Altima 2007 SL with Navigation.

Bought it from Scarborough Nissan in Scar., ONtario. No issues at all. The only thing is that because the vehicle has Navi - it took 8 weeks to deliver from Tennesse.

Ask for Antonio (sales), he is great. Easy to work with, responds to your inquiries and is quick to resolve any issues. I'm very happy with the whole deal. Antonio has all the paper work ready for me on pick up day, the car was in mint condition with only 14KM. Anyway, speak with Antonio, you won't be sorry!

I haven't taken the car for any service at Scarborough Nissan, but shall update everyone once I have.

Sid
Toronto, Canada


----------



## abousha (Aug 12, 2009)

*My experience at Scarborough and Willowdale Nissan*

For months, I visited all of the major Nissan dealerships around the GTA and shopped online looking for a 2005-2006 Nissan Altima. I found a 2005 Nissan Altima Extra on Scarborough Nissan's website. I went into the dealership, and spoke to the salesperson but never mentioned that I saw the car online. So he introduced me directly to the sales manager who suggested that I take the car for a test drive. So I took the car for a test drive, and went back to the dealership. When I asked about the price, he marked up the price online by $4000. After I bargained for a bit and told him that I was willing to put a down payment on the car right away, he dropped the price down to the online price. He assured me that this is the best deal I can get for a car like that. Of course, I never mentioned that I saw the car online since I tried it at other dealerships, and their usual response was: "oh, that car was sold yesterday. This one is a little different. It has the EXTRA package." or some other cheap sales BS. 

I found a 2006 Special Edition Altima in very good condition at Willowdale Nissan. The first day I went into the dealership, I talked to Dino (the sales person) and Haik (the used car sales manager) who gave me the usual sales BS. I wasn't disappointed as this is expected. So I took the car for a test drive, and quickly examined the interior, exterior, and engine. The car was clean. Then I asked Dino for the carproof record and the car's service records. He showed me the carproof record, which was clean, but he said he can't access the service record since it is after five and the service department is closed, but he assured me that the car was in perfect condition and that it had NO recalls. So I asked him to email me the service records as soon as possible, and I left. For the next 2 weeks, he called every few days asking whether I am still interested in the car. He also talked to me about his family, his country, etc., trying to gain my trust and completely ignoring my previous requests for a service report. So I decided to go back to the dealership, and try to get the service report in person. Finally, I was able to get the report, and called the service department at Nissan of Windsor to learn more about the history of the car. The car had a recall in 2005, a few oil changes, and some tire rotations. Then according to the records, when the car arrived at Willowdale Nissan, they changed the oil and break pads, and a leak in one of the power steering hoses was "fixed". The service person at Windsor said that the car was in good condition, but that I should still take it to a mechanic for inspection. So I took it to my mechanic, and he quickly found out that there was still a leak in the power steering hose. Otherwise, the car was clean. So I went back to Dino, and told him about the entire history of the car, and gave him a list of things that needed to be done on the car. He looked astonished, and said that he didn't have enough authority to approve the services, and that I should speak to Haik (his manager) regarding my requests. He assured me that Haik will get them done. So I talked to Haik, and asked for the requests to be written on the bill of sale, but he assured me that this was unnecessary, and gave me the "we are all about building relationships with customers" speech. So I made the biggest mistake a customer can do, and actually believed him and put a deposit on the car. Then Haik sent me to Beatrice (the Business Manager) who was going to fulfill the rest of my requests. She tried very hard to sell me an extended warranty on the car, throwing big scientific terms at me. She knew nothing about cars, and the experience was disgusting. Then she said the car will be ready in a week with all my requests done. So I went to pick it up after a week, but they said that the car wasn't ready because there was one last thing they had to do, but that it will be ready in a few days. A week later, I picked up the car, and there was nothing done to the car. I thought that some of the stuff I had asked for were minor (such as waxing the car) and I was willing to overlook it as long as they fixed the power steering leak. So I drove the car back to my house, and parked it overnight. The next day I found out that part of my driveway is ruined since the car had been leaking all night. I was furious, and went back to the dealership and asked to speak to John (the general sales manager). I showed him the bill of sale, and told him the entire story. He called me a liar in front of everyone (since the bill of sale shows none of the requests) and told me to go speak to Haik who "promised" me to get those things done. He said that the only thing he's going to fix is the leak since it is still covered under the warranty. So I took the car to their service department, and they got the hose "fixed." Two weeks later, the car started leaking again, and I ended up taking it to Village Nissan Service Department. They replaced the hose and fixed another minor problem that they found. Their service was exceptional! I recommend anyone owning a Nissan in northern GTA to take it to their service department. Their sales department is decent. Imagine what I had to go through for buying "a certified used car". Here is a list of names of the managers at the dealership:
Willowdale Nissan Ltd. - toronto, richmond hill, willowdale, gta, nissan, imports, cars, trucks - About Us - Thornhill, ON

Moral of the story: I have yet to find one honest sales department. There are some good cars in these dealerships, but be very cautious. 

Please spread the word!


----------



## triciap (Jan 2, 2012)

Do not i repeat DO NOT GO TO SCARBOROUGH NISSAN!!!

I went there to purchase a Rogue. The sales people have very manipulative tactics to sell cars. They ask for deposits before even submitting a first offer...this was before offering me a brochure, information, msrp or even a test drive on the vehicle. Most dealerships will go back and forth with you a bit before asking for a deposit. They would not offer a test drive unless an offer was made. Charles is a good guy, if you have to deal here go to him. Joe (sales manager) is incredibly rude and basically says if you dont buy your car from him someone else will. We ended up in a verbal argument where he was speaking over me and being very rude and disrespectful. Im not sure if it was bc I was a girl, but either way not good customer service.
When I called to speak to the Manager of the dealership about my experience I was told they do not give out the general managers name or contact info. I would not trust a dealership that would not allow me to speak to their manager. I can only imagine the headaches I would get AFTER i made my purchase having to deal with that dealership for vehicle warranties and maintenance.
Personally if Im spending that kind of money on something I would hope to get the service that goes with it.
Also, on their website they have a listing of instock new inventory along with colour selection available and prices. The prices listed on the vehicle I wanted were about $1000 cheaper than the price I was presented with at the dealership. I asked about the price I saw on THEIR own website and showed it to them, and was told that was a "special" base model that they do not have, and are not sure where that price came from. So is it a special model, or do you not know where the price came from??? lets get the lies straight!

Check out Agincourt Nissan or Bramtpon North Nissan, great staff great service! After calling Brampton NOrth, the Manager himself offered to help me with my purchase and made every effort to accomodate me, I will most likely be purchasing my Rogue from them.

I hope this message helps you folks looking for a Nissan, there are some great dealerships out there, avoid the horrible ones.


----------



## allensolay01 (Feb 20, 2012)

Established in 2003, Sherwood Nissan has grown to become Canada's Largest Nissan auto dealer. We service Edmonton and the surrounding region. We have many satisfied customers from Edmonton, St Albert, Sherwood Park Stony Plain, Fort McMurray and even as far away as Winnipeg. We have the best selection and prices on New Nissans anywhere. Throughout our tenure we have striven to include the best possible customer service with top-notch repair/maintenance work and comprehensive new and used car, truck, minivan and SUV inventories.


----------



## Siskinds (May 15, 2019)

*Any Canadians with exploding sunroof?*

Any Canadians with an exploding sunroof? 

Siskinds LLP, a leading Canadian class action firm, is investigating a possible class action related to exploding sunroofs in certain Nissan models, including:
•	2008-2019 model year Nissan Rogue vehicles;
•	2008-2019 model year Nissan Maxima vehicles;
•	2008-2019 model year Sentra vehicles; 
•	2008-2019 model year Nissan Pathfinder vehicles; 
•	2008-2019 model year Nissan Altima vehicles;
•	2009-2019 model year Nissan Murano vehicles; and 
•	2011-2019 model year Nissan Juke vehicles. 

If your sunroof has exploded, we would be interested in speaking with you about your experience. Please contact Siskinds LLP at 519-672-2121 x 2455


----------

